# Situations, What would YOU do?!



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:

1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?

2) Your walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?

3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?

You dont have to answer all of them! Just answer those in which you wish you could react to!


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 15, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?


 1)  Does the pub have any security?  If so, go get a bouncer.  Otherwise, nothing.  Ever watch cops?  Ever see how the LEO's get called in for a "domestic dispute", only to be screamed at/ushered out by the same woman who called because they don't want their husband/boyfriend in trouble?  Battered Wife Syndrome is a real thing, and it's scary.  I speak from experience here, as a very good friend of mine was/is beaten by her husband, but made me swear to never hurt him (which I to this day do not understand).  It's not your fight.  Now if he was screaming at MY girlfriend/wife and raising a fist, that's another story.



> 2) Your walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?


  Is this well lit?  Are there witnesses around?  Are the other youngsters giving chase to the 16year old, or letting that one go on his own?  9 times out of 10, I would just smile, say "no thanks", and keep walking.  Just make sure to keep those kids in the corner of your eye, in case one decides to whip out a gun and start taking pot shots for some reason.   :idunno: 



> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?


Backed against a wall, eh?  How long is the wall (a.k.a. am I at a corner I can duck around)?  Where is this happening?  On the street?  In a Bar?  If given no other choice, I'd probably whip the bag off my shoulder and into the face of the knife wielder, shin-kick then punch the throat or solarplexus of the guy to the right to make a hole, and get the hell outta there, putting as many obstacles between me and the attackers as possible.  If for some reason, they're giving chase, head for a well lit, frequented area and make as much noise as possible.  At the very least, the police will be called for a disturbance.  

Hope this answers your question!   :asian:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 15, 2004)

Number three, being the wall in a street down an alley!


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 15, 2004)

In #1, think twice before getting involved, you don't know the background. #2 and #3 you've got to be resolute. Thugs want victims not fights. So give em warning that you will fight and aren't just a target and then fight like hell if they continue to pressure you. Hopefully you've trained for this. Drop your backpack, use it maybe as a shield in #3 if practical. Knife is a bad scene though. Go for the knife guy first, obviously and then good luck! #3 maybe say stop or I'll shoot whether youve got a gun or not.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 15, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> #3 maybe say stop or I'll shoot whether youve got a gun or not.



That would probably be the last thing I would do for the simple fact you don't know if the other 2 guys are strapped.  What happens when you say that, and they whip out a pair of hand cannons and up the stakes?


----------



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2004)

1) Whip out the trusty cell phone and call the cops. Follow instructions of the dispatcher, then leave and either wait for them to leave (to get plate numbers and vehicle discription) or go home. 

2) Ignore, with mind and hands at the ready. If he enters my pesonal space, then utilize patented Nike technique and run like the wind. 

3) Without trying to sound like a broken record, I don't go down dark alleys, hell, I don't even go down alleys at all. Hit the 911 auto dialer on my phone and continuously sing, very loudly, the location I am at and a warning stating I have called 911. Hands on knife and keys (or .357 if handy). If a guy is three meters away with a knife and I have no retreat, I'm taking the fight to him, because I want him, as a threat, neutralized before his buddies have time to join in. When all else fails, "poke'im in the eye, kick'im in the nootz, punch'im in the throat".


----------



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> That would probably be the last thing I would do for the simple fact you don't know if the other 2 guys are strapped.  What happens when you say that, and they whip out a pair of hand cannons and up the stakes?



Shoot first. Especially if you have already drawn.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 15, 2004)

Aye, but I was referring to the comment of bluffing...


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 15, 2004)

You're right OUmoose. I was just trying to think of a way out of a baaad situation (knife). I'm not real sure running would be a good idea either though. If there are three guys they could catch an angle on you and run you down, unless you're Barry Sanders. Besides, running identifies you as prey. Like if you're faced with a mean dog, the last thing you should do is turn around and run, because then their instinct kicks in and you've id'ed yourself as prey.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?


Call 911, try to get plates if they leave.  Battered woman syndrome isn't an excuse to get out of doing your civic duty.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 2) Your walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?


Not that I would ever walk home late at night...but...Keep walking with one hand on the backpack strap (I only sling one strap over one shoulder for quick removal) and one hand (closest to him) out and available.



			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?


Again...I don't walk down alleys, even in the day, nor do I walk that close to walls.  I would do as others here have suggested, use the backpack against the knife guy...that is if I didn't pull mine out to compare ("...that's not a knife....THIS is a knife!...) first.  Then if the other guys are strapped, I'll tell them to go ahead and shoot, I've got AIDS and don't have much to live for anyway (yeah, right....)...no, I'd ask them what they want....if it's money, s**t they can have it, car keys, here, take them.  If it's me they want, I'd do everything I could to see to it that they will know I was there...and so will the ER tech.

Go down kickin' and screamin'...otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 15, 2004)

1) Call the cops on my cell.  Maybe distract him afterworlds with a "Hey man, you look like you could use another drink..." in a friendly manner, but from across the bar, where its hard(er) for him to "get to me"... to distract him from swinging at her.

2) Stare him down, and confidently and nonchalantly let him know, its his funeral. 

3) Use the bag as an aid to take out the knife... work the situation so "they" are to the wall, and I am to the mouth of the alley... and run like heck.  I don't wanna fight three guys all by myself if i can avoid it.


----------



## 8253 (Jun 15, 2004)

1)Call local law enforcement, and advise him that the call has been placed.  Try to separate her from him untill officers arrive.  If the person continues, or escalates the situation have someone else place the call and distract him verbally to give her a chance to move out of the way.  Then face him and try to calm him down until an officer arrives.  However if he swings, defend yourself.

2)I would drop the bag and go to a defensive stance and try to keep him at bay.  If that didnt work then give them a good shot.  I know he may only be 16 but it is the young and the elderly that are the most dangerous to deal with.

3)I believe i would try to hit the person with the knife with the bag.  They have already escalated to a deadly situation when they pulled the knife.  So after hitting him with the bag, one of his friends will probably be closer at that point.  I believe that i would try to drop the closest one at that point.  If it is that desperate i belive i would try to completely disable him.  Maybe try a throat shot or trying to break an arm or leg.  Them repeat until you have an avenue of escape.

These are just options that may or may not be used in these or other situations.  There will never be a situation that can be wrote down on paper that will happen exactly that way in life.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 15, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?


 
Wouldn't do anything, not yet. Threatening with a fist isn't enough. If the girlfriend goes to the bathroom though I would talk to her to take a cab.



> (2) You're walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?



I'd walk away, lst option. If he made a move, I would defend myself with equal force, for a 16 yr. old - a charley horse to his upper thigh. If there is a knife, I would sweep him down and disarm him. The bag could be slung at him or others to run.  Standing your ground and fighting isn't a great option since you might get the whole group down on you.



> (3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?



I put down my pack, and draw my gun. Sorry, not good odds with 3/2 knives against a woman and nowhere to run. Slinging the pack at one and pepper spray would help but that leaves 2, possibly both with knives. Crescent kick closest one hard on the wrist to disarm, kick to the groin and immediately sweep the other. Then run.

Good thread idea.  Now I will read the others ideas!


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 16, 2004)

1) I would take out my cell phone and dial 911
2) I would take out my cell phone and dial 911
3) I would take out my cell phone and dial 911

let the police deal with these guys.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 16, 2004)

I would have to say pretty much the sum of what everyone else has said.  Not much differences in the responses.   :asian: 
Very good responses!


----------



## Uechi Rooster (Jun 16, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?
> 
> You dont have to answer all of them! Just answer those in which you wish you could react to!


I don't know where you're posting from since you use the terms "mate" and meters but in this situation I would fake going for my wallet "Take it easy fellas here I'll give you my cash" produce my pistol and Mozambique the guy with the knife. In America lots of solid citizens carry guns legally. Empty hands vs. knife=death. Since there are three of them and they are armed there is a disparity of force issue (3 vs. 1) and a lethal force issue (knife). You are well within your rights to defend yourself with lethal force.

3 meters in well within the 21 feet a person can cover in one second, so I'd shoot to kill this guy with extreme prejudice. What happens to his buddies next is up to them.

FYI Mozambique is a shooting term stemming from the Mozambique drill where you fire two rounds into a bad guys chest and one into his head rapidly.


----------



## Shu2jack (Jun 17, 2004)

> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?


Like everyone else has said, call the police. If he starts hitting her or taking her out of the bar to do God knows what, bring my beer with me, and try to delay him until the police come. Try to talk things out in a non-threatening way. If he grabs your throat, pulls out a weapon, or it looks like there is about to be a bar fight with you being "it", then at least you got a instant-made cutting device. (Your beer bottle)



> 2) You're walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?


Been in this situations about 5 times in high school. Come on with comments like "you want to die?", "I am going to kick your ***", "you want some?" What always worked for me was to stop, stand up tall, look them in the eye, and either remain silent or simply tell them "no". Don't do anything. He is probably looking for one of two things. A victim, which you showed him you are not by your body posture, eye contact, steady demenor, etc., or he is looking for a reason to get into a fight. By remaining silent or simply replying "no" to his answer, you are not provoking him, yet you are also giving him an out for his pride and ego. Worked for me 5 times, but then again, these were just high school punks. If he presses the issue, drop the bag and do what is required.



> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?


Probably look behind him and shout, "Over here!! Help!!" Hopfully this will give me a split second distraction as I suddenly rush him to hit him or knock him away as I make a break for it. I don't like those odds though.


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?
> 
> ...



1) If this did get out of hand I would call the police.

2) In a determined voice say " no all I want to do is go home". But if he still didn't get the message I'd kick him in the b@ll@*ks and run.

3) Ok the one with the knife I would try and disarm him by hitting his hand with my bag. Atleast you can use the bag as a shield if he does start making stabbing motions at you. I might be inclined to crescent kick the knife out of his hand depending on how much room I have to maneuvre. If not grab the kinife hand and twist it outwards, (thats if you can get hold of it) Kick to the knee really hard. If you can get hold of his hand, try pulling his thumb back and breaking it! Then again as somebody else suggested use the other attackers  as human shields.


----------



## Shaolin Kempo Kung Fu (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Corporal Hicks*
_Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:

1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?

2) Your walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?

3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?

You dont have to answer all of them! Just answer those in which you wish you could react to!_
Good questions
1. I would first call the police, if it looked like it was going to get out of hand, then i would go over and try to talk to the man, maybe buy him a drink, if he did not want to talk or get a drink, then i would either take him down to a pin hold, and see if he wants to talk it out then, if it got really really bad, i would intervene with a swift kick to the groin, or a punch to the kidneys.

2. For this one if the person was coming up towards me, and was indeed going to fight, i would drop my bad immeadatly SP? or throw the bag at him, then i would strike him in the face or in the groin, probably not the body, and attack him before he attacked me.

3.lol, good question. For this one, same thing, throw the bag between me and the knife, then control the knife, there are several ways to do this, but controling the wrist/hand is very important, i would prob control the knife first, maybe take it away, then put that first man between me and the other two, push him towards one, and threaten the other with the knife. Then kick in the groin, stomach or knee while he is watching the knife, run, tell someone, or quickly take care of the third. 

With all of these situations, especailly the third, remember that you might, and prob will get hurt, but these are just what i might do.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?


On this, I'd posture with bag at side and ready until first BG lunges, kick bag at his feet, brush/grab his lunging knife hand, assuming lunge, and throw him into the wall, pushing off him, and whip jabbing the next best in the eye, maybe oblique or straight kick him, and hope the thirds not on me.  If so, RFK.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 18, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?
> 
> ...


1. I might call the police depatment, depending on what the situation is. If or if not I will then walk to the place where the the man and the woman is and aks "Is everything alright?" If he tries to come at me violently or at the girl, I will defend the both of us.

2. I would ignore the punks and keep going and if they start to come close to me I will explain I want no trouble. If they still attack me, I would injure them with enough force to run and then I will call the police on those punk's asses.

3. I would use my backpack as a sheild and run away and call the police. I might kick the unarmed men if they tried to grab me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 18, 2004)

1. Call the police and stay out of it unless he starts beating her up before they arrive.

2. Keep walking, if he continues to advance say something like "back off, I don't want any trouble" If he continues to advance, run if it's possible to do so, fight if it ain't.

3. Use the backpack as a shield against a slash or thrust while drawing my own weapon (gun, knife, baton, or whatever) and in the words of General Patton: "attack, and attack, and attack some more" and then run like hell.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 28, 2004)

#1  I would first call 911, then even if it was'ent my fight I can't stand anyone hitting a woman so I would calmly ask him to stop what he was doing and if he keeps it up I would continue to ask him untill the police arrive or he takes the first swing at me.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 28, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?


Rear naked choke, maybe break his arm while he's out. Then pin a note to his chest about respecting women.



> 2) Your walking home quite late one night, and you notice a couple of kids playing up across the street, you stay to one side of the street but then one of the kids around 16 years old breaks away from the group and struts threateningly towards you yelling "Come on then mate, you want some", you are wearing quite a heavy bag across your back (school bag) and you have roughly three seconds to react? What do you do?


Run. He has his friends with him. Or laugh, seeing as i'm obviously being menaced by british teenagers, who are universally considered just slightly less threatening than angry chihuahas.



> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?
> 
> You dont have to answer all of them! Just answer those in which you wish you could react to!


Run. If that's not possible, pull my own weapon. Christ, did somebody really reccomend crescent kicking the knife out of his hand? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jun 28, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?
> 
> ...


Situation #1: Mind your own business.  Let the managers of the pub handle it.

Situation #2: Stay alert and ready to defend yourself, but only if you absolutely must.  Develop a criteria or a rule for your reaction.  My rule is: if the guy puts his hands on me in any unwanted fashion, he crossed a line.  But, if he doesn't touch me and just mouths off, remember that words don't hurt.

Situation #3:  A weapon has been drawn, another line has been crossed.  Defend yourself immediately and get out of there.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay putting on my ole Sheriff deputy hat for some of these lol. 

Situation #1:
Unless there is 110% chance of death or severe bodily harm to the woman. You are required to prevent a felony from occurring. Under most state satutes you can be held liable if you had the means and ability in prevention of that felony. 


Situation #2: Being in that kind of problem you have to be ready for a fight but you must try to verbally calm down the problem. First rule of any fight words hurt less that a fist in the face. 

Situation #3: If you have any means of escape you must take it immeadately. You must fight you will have to use terminal force upon this person if he strikes at you with the knife. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2004)

1. Shoot the guy in the back of his head spraying his (what little) brains all over his (now) ex-girlfriend... walk out of the bar and on the way out flip the bartender a coin and say in my best Han Solo voice "Sorry about the mess".

2. Whip my bag off of my shoulder and start beating the crap outta the kid  with it while repeatedly yelling back at him... "C'mon mate you want some? Huh? Do ya? HUH?"

3. Stare all of them down and then throw my eyes wide open while pointing violently at something behind them screaming LOOK! IT'S SPIDERMAN (in keeping with the times)! and while they turn (suckers!! :uhyeah: ) run like hell. 

(just kidding... no, seriously I was) 
We can hypothetical all we want but we'll never know exactly and precisely what we'll do in any given situation. So honestly it's impossible to say. We can "brain-train" all we want but when it comes down to "FOR REAL!" good luck remembering "ok, first I'm gonna say this then I'm gonna do this and then....."


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 29, 2004)

Since I am an american who lives in england and worked as a "doorman" for a while....I am a little biased
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1) Some pub landlords are worthless and would let a woman get a beat down just to save thier own hide,then again..some would step in.But...in england,I found a well placed ashtray to the bridge of the nose will take his attention off his lady friend.Of cousre,in england...defending yourself or others is a BIG no-no!
the courts do NOT like that! screw'em.
2) I had this exact thing happen to on more than 1 occasion.....I made myself look like a wussy and walked everytime; its an ego pump for them,most of the time....cept once...this "boy" really wanted his kudos! I kept saying NO and he kept commin,but I kept up with the "no's" even as I was bashing the living f**k out of him in front of his friends.They learned 3 valuable lessons that day...a)if your gonna talk it,you may have to walk it.b)old age and treachery will overcome youth and exhuberance.c) careful who you mess with..they just might mess back!
3) RUN if you can!!!!! If not...slam that big ole' bag in his chest,when he tries to recover...stick your thumb in his eye and grab hold of the orbital socket and shake real hard, then try to throw on of his friends on the knife...that way its occupied and you won't have to worry bout it much.If all 3 have knives....run like hell and hope they puke from exhaustion before you do!

as for UK teenagers being like chihuahua's...you have to remember that s. africa is the stabbing capital of the world followed by glasgow,scotland being the stabbing capiltal of all european countries....no guns,but they still get busy in a most violent way!


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 27, 2004)

As a Scot in England.....

1) I'd talk to him.  He probably is counting on people ignoring it.. most people do.  Meanwhile my mates would be calling the Police, because before I got up from my table I'd have handed the phone to them with '112' already dialled and ringing through.  There is a good chance that once he realizes that he is not going to be allowed to do whatever he likes in public and the Police are on the way he'll start backtracking.. if he does not.. well his lookout.  But I wouldn't 'trade blows' I'd use my most appropriate "One-shot-drop" technique.

2) Say "Nope."  and keep going, if they follow, make sure they know I know they're there and keep going wherever it is I was going.  If they initiate an actual fight, I'd drop them, preferrably with their mates looking on and then carry on walking wherever I was headed in the first place.

3) Not going to happen.  I really would not ever allow myself to be backed against a wall like this, especially by a group... but assuming that somehow I had.. and that I had a bag (I don't carry them, as a rule, but hey!) I'd chuck the back at the nearest guy to my exit route as I started to sprint towards him, drop him, shove him, whatever on the way past and keep running.  Anyone who thinks that trying to disarm is a good idea is an idiot and obviously hasn't really trained for it - it's VERY risky and quite difficult, real last resort stuff.

John


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 28, 2004)

Run. He has his friends with him. Or laugh, seeing as i'm obviously being menaced by british teenagers, who are universally considered just slightly less threatening than angry chihuahas.


Lol, I agree with that and I am one. Well ok, general British Teenagers are pretty pathetic but thats because they probably have to be home by 10 o clock and in bed by half past. Na not really, but still alot have binge drink problems. The only ones that are dangerous are probably those with guns (pfft cowards, fight me like a man!!!) and Martial Artists.

Thanks for the replies:ultracool


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 28, 2004)

Martial Artists, even teens, are not dangerous.  They don't tend to pick fights.

Anyone who 'fights like a man' will find out the hard way that fighting isn't a game and you use whatever works, not least surprise, treachery and 'unfair tactics'

John


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 29, 2004)

Gaidheal said:
			
		

> Martial Artists, even teens, are not dangerous. They don't tend to pick fights.
> 
> Anyone who 'fights like a man' will find out the hard way that fighting isn't a game and you use whatever works, not least surprise, treachery and 'unfair tactics'
> 
> John


I meant that if you start on Martial Artists then those who are good, I think tend to be dangerous! And I know that street fighting is not fair etc etc, But when it comes to with British Teens I think that 'fight me like a man' especially when with his mates will make him think


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 29, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> But when it comes to with British Teens I think that 'fight me like a man' especially when with his mates will make him think


From experience; not likely.

John


----------



## Flamebearer (Sep 30, 2004)

> 3) By some chance (taking into consideration some circumstances) you are back against a wall and three guys roughly your height are advancing menacingly on you, one has a knife and they are not going to let you go without a fight, the closet one has the knife and is roughly three meters away, what do you do? You are also wearing a quite heavy school type back across your back?
> 
> You dont have to answer all of them! Just answer those in which you wish you could react to!


A. If attacked, take off bag and make sure bag absorbs knife. Preferably the knife sticks in the bag and you can toss the whole combo away.
B. If attackers are my height, they're pretty short! Whatever it takes, get out and run!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 30, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Here are a number of situations, how would you react? If you would react at all? Feel free to make up your own and continue the thread. Condsider what skills you would use if you were going to interveen at all:
> 
> 1) Your in a pub sitting at a table. Through the course of the evening you have noticed a heavily built man being quite abusive towards what seems to be his girlfriend, she seems frightened of him. Later in the evening he becomes louder and more abusive, people are avoiding him then he starts on his girlfriend shouting in her face and then raises his fist threatening to hit her. Its obvious that nobody else is going to interveen and the landlord is egnoring the situation. The situation then gets worst, he pushes his girlfriend against the wall and raises his fist again! What do you do?
> 
> ...


1. Either go tell him to back off, or call the police
2. Say no and keep walking, if he persists, and doesen't give you choice, fight
3. Swing the bag toward the the guys hand w/ the knife, kick him the groin, shove him into the other guy, react to whatever the other will most surely throw at you, although action does beat reaction


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 2, 2004)

1) call 911 and get teh girl away from the guy but im not 21 yet so i have no place in a bar or pub 

2)hope to God it never happens but i would first try ust ignoring the guy cus hes pry just out for attition and if that fails and he takes the first shot i wouldent hessatate to stand my ground and firght 

3) use the bag as a bit of a sheild and go for the groining and run like the wind 

Im also a girl so i wouldnt be out at night alone its not smart nor safe and being in college makes me and even bigger target iv been told so yeah im just more careful


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I put down my pack, and draw my gun. Sorry, not good odds with 3/2 knives against a woman and nowhere to run. Slinging the pack at one and pepper spray would help but that leaves 2, possibly both with knives. Crescent kick closest one hard on the wrist to disarm, kick to the groin and immediately sweep the other. Then run.


I see you watch too many movies.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2004)

i would do whatver i would do.

I don't know how i will react until i'm placed in a situation...how can you say i'll do this or i'll do that?  There are WAY to many variables that can fall into place.

Put me in those scenarios and i will definately do SOMETHING hell yeah, but i don't know what.  Same thing with lets say you throw a cross at me...i don't know what to do against a cross, nor do i want to...but throw one at me and i will do whatver my body does to avoid and counter attack and hurt you real bad. 

Sorry if i went Zen on you.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

Observe the situation and be prepared to be an expert witness.  Let the management take care of it.


----------



## Adept (Nov 6, 2004)

1 - I dont make a habit of going out to new bars without a large group of friends. I am also on quite good terms with most of the security staff in my town. So chances are, I'm not alone in the bar and I probably know the bouncer personallly. I'd call the cops, then let him know what I'd done. I'd make sure that me and my mates presented a unified front, and I'd make sure the bouncers knew that the situation was afoot. It would be extremely unlikely to come to blows with one guy facing off against half a dozen or more.

 2 - I'd give him a stare for a second, and then keep walking on my way. Obviously, I'd try and stay aware of the situation. If it came to blows I would have no hesitation in belting seven shades of ***** out of him.

 3 - Like others, it would be a cold day in hell before I was trapped down a dark alley alone and unarmed at night. But if I was, I would tell them I had AIDS and hope that put them off. If it actually came to blows, I'd try and neutralize the knife guy first, and I would run at the first opportunity.


----------

